# Latest Stellplatz POI's



## peejay

Promobil magazine offer free poi downloads of their stellplatz lists for Tomtom and Garmin. Separated into North and South Germany.

You can download them here...

>Tomtom Version<

>Garmin Version<

>Complete list inc other formats (In German)<

With 3100 entries its not as comprehensive as the Reisemobil International (Bordatlas) version @ 4000+ entries but you can never have enough POI's :wink:

If you also want the latest Bordatlas POI's, then follow this link....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-289481.html#289481

Pete


----------



## olley

Hi Pete a couple of observations, according to poiedit theirs only 2689 in the Promobil poi, and if you download the "boardatlas" caravans only, theirs only 2015, by "caravans only" do you think they mean commercial sites only?

The full Boardatlas is 4000 odd, but is also for other parts of Europe as well as other poi's like restaurants, so may actually contain less stellplatz than the Promobil poi.

Thanks for the links, their on the tomtom now. 

Olley


----------



## peejay

olley said:


> according to poiedit theirs only 2689 in the Promobil poi


Oops, sorry about that, dunno where I got 3100 from, It does actualy say 2700 in the link, senior moment :roll:



olley said:


> if you download the "boardatlas" caravans only, theirs only 2015, by "caravans only" do you think they mean commercial sites only?


No - Probably lost in translation - Its a little known fact that quite a few stellplatze actually allow caravans, so if you had a caravan you should select that option. Motorhomers need to select the 'complete' (komplet) option
A bit more about that in my previous post might help if you click >here<



olley said:


> The full Boardatlas is 4000 odd, but is also for other parts of Europe as well as other poi's like restaurants


Other poi's like restaurants, will normally accept motorhomes overnight whether you dine there or not, usually with a nominal fee if you don't, so thats why you should count them as stellplatze.



olley said:


> ..so may actually contain less stellplatz than the Promobil poi.


Possibly but I doubt it, I think (stand to be corrected as usual) the bordatlas is widely acknowledged (well, by me anyway :lol: ) as the most comprehensive German stellplatze guide available. Its certainly my favourite but I intend to use the promobil poi's alongside the bordatlas ones just in case one isn't listed in the other and visa versa.

Pete


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Hi

Downloaded the Garmin link, which I assumed would give me ".csv" format, but when I unzipped I found that the files were in ".gpi" format.

My POI converter doesn't list ".gpi", so I appear to be stuck.

Can anyone help, please ?

Thanks.


----------



## peejay

ThursdaysChild said:


> Hi
> 
> Downloaded the Garmin link, which I assumed would give me ".csv" format, but when I unzipped I found that the files were in ".gpi" format.
> 
> My POI converter doesn't list ".gpi", so I appear to be stuck.
> 
> Can anyone help, please ?
> 
> Thanks.


Dunno about the promobil ones but the following link should give you the bordatlas ones in .csv...

http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/overlay_load.lasso?id=54

Pete


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Hi, Thursdayschild
If you download the .GPX version it can then be opened in Excel. Remove the unwanted columns, change the header line to suit and either export as .CSV (or Autoroute will read an .XLS file)
Any probs, let me know and I can send you a .CSV.
Patrick


----------



## ThursdaysChild

thanks Peejay and Patrick - working on it.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Here are the files as Excel files. South is zipped as 24k over limit.
Patrick


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Peejay and Patrick

Got them all. Many thanks indeed.
See you on a Stellplatz soon !


----------

